
Researchers identify link between gut bacteria and eating for pleasure - mdrzn
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0201772
======
LinuxBender
I agree with this observation and have some anecdotal evidence to back it up.
I had been repairing damage to my gut through various natural means. I
eventually found a very effective way to neutralize and reset gut bacteria.
Since then, all cravings for junk are gone.

This was a long, tedious and stressful learning experience, as so many
websites including nih.gov, have misleading or incomplete data.

~~~
masonic
Would you care to share your method?

